# The Boozer, Millsap, Okur Situation!



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So I would say the team needs to and also seems to want to keep Memo around (which I hope they do). With that said it is unlikely they will keep all 3 of them even though the organization has said the paying luxury tax may happen this year. I feel Memo will be back especially after stating this(and he isn't known to be a liar):



> I am ready to make some sacrifices to stay here. I will not be changing teams if there is a difference of $ 3-5 million in the total worth of the new contract. I belive my managers and I have let our feelings be known by the Jazz management.memo13.com


But Boozer and Millsap are a huge question as to where the team will go. In My Opinion Jazz can compete better with Boozer than Millsap but is the pay and the shorter time worth it to the Jazz or should they go with Millsap who may put a dent in the competing but may give longevity and less injury prone to us. One spin that I liked was this said by an author from Deseret News:



> Author: David, from Deseret News
> How many players have put up 20 points and 10 boards 3 out of the last 4 years?
> 
> Let's count...
> ...


Tough choices but it will all unfold soon.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Boozer may have that stat, but at what cost. I personally think Millsap is a baller who will continue to grow and become more competitive, less injury prone, and seems to have a shut up and work attitude that I love. Okur, I love how he spreads the perimeter, but not sure if the consistency is there to make it justifiable. Boozer...well, he would make any team better, but you can't have your cake and eat it too. Somewhere the Jazz will have to make cuts. It can't be DW, and out of your scenario-I say keep the hardest worker out of the 3, Millsap. Then work on developing your shooters, spreading the floor and utilizing the pick and roll to open up the deep ball and vice versa.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I think boozer should be packin his bags . jazz need a center . I like okur not to many centers can nock down the three ball. But they need some beef under the basket which Okur lacks. I'm exicited for this season and the big changes ahead for the jazz. The Jazz have alot of good young player package two or three of them up and trade for a center which is the position the jazz are lacking in.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

they should have had a minumum games limit on that stat about all those 20and10 guys. i guarantee some no-namer in the nba is 100% free throws, or three pointers or something like that for his career, but has only seen 2 minutes on the court. i would like to know how many points in those same 3 seasons someone like duncan, or garnett, or nowitzki scored. guarantee its more than booz, even though the jazz offense is run on a pick and roll set up for booz.
its not so much that he has been injured, because that can happen to anybody, but his whole attitude on the matter. he has straight up told fans he doesnt want to be here, and wants more money, etc, then turns it right around and says the opposite. he said for like 2 months this season when trying to come back from surgery that he will assess his situation, see how he feels, ask his knee what it thinks, etc. etc. kirelinko got hurt, rehabbed, started working out, and the second he felt he could perform he was back. obviously different skill levels here, but for one of the most talented power forwards in the game, i would take almost any one of those other guys on the list over boozer right now
another thing from that list that homeboy forgot to mention... how many of those non-20and10 guys have the ba11s to take it to the hoop, and finish? howard led the league in dunks, which is a very high percentage shot. i love to watch someone like garnett beat someone off the dribble and take it to the hoop. boozer would rather pull up from 16 feet and shoot a fade away, which right from the start, puts him out of the competition for the rebound...
you can just tell by watching him play, that most nights, he isnt giving his all


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

> boozer would rather pull up from 16 feet and shoot a fade away, which right from the start, puts him out of the competition for the rebound...
> you can just tell by watching him play, that most nights, he isnt giving his all


That right there comes from being Karl's understudy...don't get me wrong, when he was in his prime Karl took it to the hole! But in the later years, it was all about the fade-away :?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> its not so much that he has been injured, because that can happen to anybody, but his whole attitude on the matter. he has straight up told fans he doesnt want to be here, and wants more money, etc, then turns it right around and says the opposite. he said for like 2 months this season when trying to come back from surgery that he will assess his situation, see how he feels, ask his knee what it thinks, etc.


Oh come on Boozer never came out and said he didn't want to be here, he, despite what Jazz fans think, does deserve a raise qualifying that he plays 82 games a season+playoffs. Boozer has never let the team down when on the court and how Jazz fans can accuse a guy averaging 20 and 10 that he isn't doing his job or he is only giving 70%, its absolute bull. Ever Jazz fan mad at Carlos Boozer are the same fans that were mad about him saying what we already new in January that he was opting out. He said it because it was true and Jazz fans wanted an answer for so long, got it and were unhappy with the answer so now have turned the cheek on Boozer. Boozer IMO will come back if the Jazz give him a longer slightly higher contract without a second thought. He's never done anything to really get under Jazz fans skin. So what if it happens he opts out resigns a deal for nearly the same number as projected just with a longer contract, now are you still mad at Carlos or are you mad at the Jazz, your answer will still be Carlos just because you hate the guy even though the Jazz will have to be the ones to resign him.

As for Boozer's aggressiveness no he wasn't quite as aggressive when he came back this season but what Jazz fans need to look at is this wasn't a 100% Carlos Boozer until the last few games of the season. And yes he was aggressive in the playoffs so cut the crap about the aggressiveness factor. He was the reason we were in games with LA and won game 3 at home against LA. We, with Memo and better team chemistry this year, could have overtaken the big bad Lakers who despite being the most talented are just ****y enough to nock down from their thrown. With Millsap starting next season Jazz will get the 6-8th seed and exit in the 1st round, with Boozer starting healthy for 82 games Jazz will be in 1-4 and have a chance to win it all. The roster this year was just torn all season not just with Boozer but with nearly every player and still were in the playoffs.If the team had its chemistry for 82 games (this same team) they could nock down the Lakers and I truly believe that they just fell apart at the end lost confidence by losing games they should have won, had questions in the off season that were nocking on the door as they went up against LA. Well what if those questions aren't there next year and Boozer, Memo, and/or Millsap are signed and locked in and all that is worried about is going through the 82 game schedule as a team that knows they will be together for a longer time. Jazz fans sorry to say SUCK some times, they try to dismantle everything they can about a great player(Boozer) just because he said one wrong thing.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Insert BIIIIIIGGGGGGGGG YAAAAAAWWWWWWWNNNNNNNN to all of this. This town needs another sports team to talk about from now until football starts back up in August.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry 1I, you brought it up and 9 out of 10 people disagree with you by the poles as of right now...I know you brought it up because you are passionate about the team, but really you wanted to get your agenda back out there "JAZZ rule-Lakers suck, Jazz fans suck, and CHEVY rocks!"

He could stay, the team could mesh, and everything else could click...but that isn't very likely gonna happen. 

Basketball is mainly a 5 minute game with the rest of the time, spent trying not to shoot yourself in the foot. The pick and roll works, but they have to let it work to open up the perimeter-knock down those shots (this is where Jazz wins and loses games depending on if support players like Okur are 'hot')-which will in turn open the pick and roll back up. Kind of like using a running offense in football to open up the pass, then (only after the pass has worked effectively to pull the score ahead) the pass in turn makes way for running the ball and beating up the clock.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Bottom line is if the Jazz don't learn to play defense, first individually and then as a team they will never win regardless of the lineup. Period. They are too soft and it all begins with Booze. Plus history tells us Booze is extremely injury prone and doesn't play with even the slightest hint of pain. Smart? Maybe so, but no way to show the drive needed to compete for a title. If Booze ends up with Detroit I think he and Iverson will get along supremely, with the me first attitude they both possess. Sorry #1Deer but just my opinion.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sign and trade boozer for bosh


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Reports say New Jesrey hasn't had a conversation about taking Boozer, and Detroit would rather have Millsap, looks like Boozers agent is getting nervous and throwing things against the wall that haven't stuck. (The Boozer ti New Jersey or Deroit story)



> A number of you are still talking about Carlos Boozer, a development that inspires this response from the rest of us, along with some people in the organization: Huh?
> 
> We haven't talked to Rob Pelinka about this - he wouldn't talk on the record about it anyway -- but let's look at it pragmatically:
> 
> ...


http://www.nj.com/nets/index.ssf/2009/06/nj_nets_workouts_workouts_ever.html


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I got nothing against Boozer. He's a very good ball player. He's injury prone however. That is a downside. I'd rather see the Jazz keep him and dump Okur. No team has ever won a title with a center that stayed out by the 3-point line and played shooting guard. 

One thing that bugs me about JazzFan (and note I've been one since they moved to Utah 30 years ago) is that JazzFan gets all up tight about what people might think about Utah. Heck, that is Utahans overall. I see JazzFan getting up tight because they think Boozer doesn't like Utah. So what!!!!! Who cares. He can play ball pretty darn well which helps our team win and the Jazz compensate him for his talents. Who cares if he'd reather live in Miami? It doesn't mean Utah is bad or prejudice or anything else. It means he'd rather live in Miami. Life goes on. I don't see Boozer as ever wronging Utah, or the Jazz. As was mentioned, he was asked a question about opting out and he said he would. So what? Its also his job. I don't fault him for trying to get his while he can.


----------



## mcc9 (May 20, 2008)

I hope we can keep all three, but I don't think that is going to happen. If I had to choose I would want Okur and Millsap. Okur has been pretty consistent since he came aboard and can stretch the floor better than anyone we have. Millsap is a good player for his size and age both offensively and defensively and has still has the ability to get even better. I don't think we can get more offense or defense out of Boozer. He is a very good offensive player and rebounder and will be for years. But if he hasn't learned how to play defense by now I think that won't happen. Even though Millsap lacks some size he still defends and gets good position on people. It amazes me how he comes down with some of those boards!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

GaryFish, I actually love Boozer as an offensive weapon and I agree with you about Okur, but there is one HUGE problem: the Jazz would need perimeter shooters to carry out our plan! Brewer and AK can't hit the broadside of a barn and every team knows it. CJ is hot one game and cold for five. Korver? Blah. Harpring doesn't shoot from outside the arc. Morris Almond is one of the best shooters in the league and he'll be lucky to be in the NBA after this year (all shooting and no "D" won't get anyone off Sloan's bench unless one's a muscular power forward :roll: ). The Jazz must keep Okur to keep defenses honest in their perimeter defense. Either that or overhaul the 2 and 3 spots.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So what say the Jazz keep Boozer, dump Milsap AND Okur AND Korver and go buy a real shootig guard and a center that plays center. I'm just sayin'. Looking at other teams that have won championships - I don't see the "center as shooting guard" ever working.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

That would work if you could pick up a 2 who averaged about 20 ppg. and could make it rain from outside. They don't grow on trees! Somebody along the lines of a Michael Redd would be perfect in your proposed scenario.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

wasent okur on the detrot team when they one the championship?


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

And wallace plays for that team and he also is just a jump shooting center


----------

